# "I give God 10%, why do you get 18?"



## atlashunter (Jan 31, 2013)

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/applebees-waitress-fired-pastor-receipt-193820748.html


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 1, 2013)

This was on facebook, too. 

What's the difference in one idiot pastor that's stupid enough to do that and gunslingers that kill children? How many of either do that?

Do you like being compared to being a person who has the right to bear arms to a child killer with a gun? 

Explain to me the difference. So one person don't tip and one person uses guns to kill children, yet everyone affiliated to either is to blame??? Is that fair to you???

Makes sense to me 

I believe in the right to bear arms but don't bear one. I believe in tipping and I do.

Lordy have mercy on double minded people.


----------



## atlashunter (Feb 1, 2013)

mtnwoman said:


> Explain to me the difference. So one person don't tip and one person uses guns to kill children, yet everyone affiliated to either is to blame??? Is that fair to you???



Who said that?


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 1, 2013)

atlashunter said:


> Who said that?



I did.

So one preacher don't tip, and one idiot gun toter kills kids...do you think all christians should be condemned for what one preacher does any more than one gun toter does should be compared to other gun toters. It's so funny that the same type people, antiGod folk, wanna use one example of one preacher to make jest of all Christians/preachers, yet why should all gun toters be compared to what one idiot guntoter does....oh never mind......

basically you brought it up....just like the anti gun toters bring up one incident...whatever


----------



## atlashunter (Feb 1, 2013)

You say you said it, then you continue putting words in my mouth. No one is blaming you for what that preacher did. It is pretty funny though that christians have no problem being associated with each other when it comes to good deeds but not the bad.

This story just goes to show people can use their religion to justify just about anything, even stiffing a waitress that just finished serving them.


----------



## centerpin fan (Feb 1, 2013)

atlashunter said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/applebees-waitress-fired-pastor-receipt-193820748.html



Now, do you see the problem with women pastors?


----------



## Four (Feb 1, 2013)

This is actually very common. I've never waited tables, etc. But talking to them i hear this happens all the time.

Here is an example of a more common occurence.

http://imgur.com/a/x4kBv


A buddy of mine that waits tables at a pub gets at least 2-3 of these a week. He has a shoe box full of them. He even said when he was in college waiting tables, he would staple them to his wall and after a while would have entire walls in his apartment papered in them.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Feb 1, 2013)

I waited tables for a year or two in high school. I never got a fake bill..


The waitress didn't get stiffed. There was an automatic 18% on that $3X.XX bill. The lady just zeroed out the additional tip and expressed her dissatisfaction with the automatic 18% because she only gives god an automatic 10%.


----------



## Four (Feb 1, 2013)

TripleXBullies said:


> I waited tables for a year or two in high school. I never got a fake bill..
> 
> 
> The waitress didn't get stiffed. There was an automatic 18% on that $3X.XX bill. The lady just zeroed out the additional tip and expressed her dissatisfaction with the automatic 18% because she only gives god an automatic 10%.



didya work sundays?


----------



## TripleXBullies (Feb 1, 2013)

Nice... I must have, but I honestly can't remember...


----------



## Four (Feb 1, 2013)

TripleXBullies said:


> Nice... I must have, but I honestly can't remember...



Just joking around. 

I'm sure it does matter what day of the week, what the area was like, when it was etc.

I'm sure it happens more to people that work sundays at cracker barrel, vs. nights at a dive bar.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 1, 2013)

atlashunter said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/applebees-waitress-fired-pastor-receipt-193820748.html



That's funny!!


----------



## TripleXBullies (Feb 1, 2013)

Four said:


> Just joking around.
> 
> I'm sure it does matter what day of the week, what the area was like, when it was etc.
> 
> I'm sure it happens more to people that work sundays at cracker barrel, vs. nights at a dive bar.



I know. I was saying I must have, but I don't remember specifically working a Sunday... which is why I may not have gotten a fake bill... because I agree that it would be more likely to get one on a Sunday.


----------



## SGADawg (Feb 1, 2013)

Plenty of stupid to go around there.  Pastor was out of line and didn't show a Christian spirit with her comment.  The waitress shouldn't have set out to humiliate the pastor publicly.  Both are paying a price.  Actions have consequences.


----------



## Four (Feb 1, 2013)

Here is one of the responses...

"I give god 0%"

http://imgur.com/8gl8YdB


----------



## TripleXBullies (Feb 1, 2013)

It's still a ridiculous argument. God gets 10% of her income, not 18% of her Applebees bill... 28% of the bill still hopefully isn't more than 10% of income. Now if it's net, not gross, maybe...


----------



## centerpin fan (Feb 1, 2013)

Four said:


> This is actually very common. I've never waited tables, etc. But talking to them i hear this happens all the time.



I remember reading that Jimmy Swaggart did the exact same thing.


----------



## centerpin fan (Feb 1, 2013)

Four said:


> Here is an example of a more common occurence.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/x4kBv
> 
> ...



If they give these out in addition to a monetary tip, that's fine with me.  If this is all they leave, though, that's pretty pathetic.


----------



## applejuice (Feb 1, 2013)

Reminds me of the opening scene of reservoir dogs. 

"When I order coffee, I want it filled 6 times"


----------



## grouper throat (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm a Christian and normally leave 20% if the service is even halfway decent. I tend to believe these pastors need to leave a decent monetary tip in addition also and their waitress might be more open to listening about Christianity. I'd imagine most pastors and Christians are leaving a normal tip and this case is a rare occurrence.


----------



## Four (Feb 1, 2013)

grouper throat said:


> I'm a Christian and normally leave 20% if the service is even halfway decent. I tend to believe these pastors need to leave a decent monetary tip in addition also and their waitress might be more open to listening about Christianity.



I wonder if the rate of anti-theism in the service industry outpaces the  norm....


----------



## Four (Feb 1, 2013)

centerpin fan said:


> If they give these out in addition to a monetary tip, that's fine with me.  If this is all they leave, though, that's pretty pathetic.



Event then... having it discussed as money is pretty bad.. if they want to leave some scripture that's fair, but to trick your server into thinking you tipped an extra $10 is pretty mean.. those types of big tips can make or break a person if they're in a rough spot.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Feb 1, 2013)

Their rough spot could be made with god though... That's the point. "Don't get down more on your rough spot because I tricked you, because I really gave you something much more valuable than $10."


So I agree.. leave a normal flier not one disguised as a $10.


----------



## centerpin fan (Feb 1, 2013)

Four said:


> ... to trick your server into thinking you tipped an extra $10 is pretty mean...



Agree completely.


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 1, 2013)

centerpin fan said:


> Now, do you see the problem with women pastors?



First thing I thought of, too.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 1, 2013)

I've  known a couple of preachers who seemed to think that all their meals should be free because they're a preacher. And I've known some who would leave really big tips. Preachers are just like anybody else-some good ones, some bad ones.


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 1, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> I've  known a couple of preachers who seemed to think that all their meals should be free because they're a preacher. And I've known some who would leave really big tips. Preachers are just like anybody else-some good ones, some bad ones.


----------



## ted_BSR (Feb 8, 2013)

I spent 20 years in the resteraunt business. I got my fair share of pathetic tips from both sides of the fence. I also got great tips from both sides of the fence.

I got tracts and tips, I got tracts and no tips, I got cussed out by people because I wished them a Merry Christmas, and no tip. I got a half of a 20 dollar bill to pay a tab from someone who I have no idea what their religious affiliation was.

People are people, they act like people. Sometimes it is good, sometimes it is bad, regardless of what they claim their religion is.


----------

